# Can my employer view my usage of YouTube via am android app on their WiFi?



## brkln user (Jun 13, 2013)

My smartphone is connected to my employers WiFi automatically. Occasionally after hours i have viewed videos on YouTube via the app on my smartphone. Can they monitor which videos i watched?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

If they are monitoring internet access then certainly they will know when and what videos you viewed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Not if you use the app though. It may come across as "YouTube Android App" in their monitoring software.

However I may be wrong.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're using your company password to log in then yes. If your using 3/4G no.


----------

